# Catfish rigging



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I have always used the slip sinker egg rig almost exclusively for catfish, but after doing a lot of research it seems like there are a lot of rigs out there that are better suited for most situations. The reason I like the slip sinker rig is that while running with the bait, the fish will feel no tension from the weight. While using the multitude of other rigs and weights such as the bank sinker or three way rig, does anyone feel that the tension of the weight has maybe caused them to get a few less fish?? I am sure with big cats it would not matter, but the reality is most of the cats we catch will be under 10 lbs, and I want to hook as many as possible no matter what size they are. What do you all think??


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

used to fish a spot that was so snag infested i had to use 2oz "rubbercore" sinkers (attach to line and dont slip) about 3ft up on the line so when a fish took the bait it would pull the sinker out of the snags. that was the only way to fish that spot. biggest fish i pulled out of there was only 18lb but even the 2-5lb dinks had no problem peelin the clicker with the 2oz sinker.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Hey Trap, I recently have started using a three way rig. Decided to give it a try up in Sandusky Bay in a very snaggy area. Yeah, it does seem you miss some hits; but i still caught ALOT of channels on it. My sinker did get hung up while fighting a few fish, especially the bigger ones, but the light line on the drop just broke free and i was able to land the fish. As far as missing the hits, I would say i ended up missing about 25% of the hits I got. Just like with other big cats (blues and flats), the big channels up there wasnt the wham-bam type of hit smaller fish make, it was just a steady, strong takedown and i seemed to miss fewer of those. I guess all in all i would say if youre fishing a snaggy area, I would definitely give a three-way rig a shot.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I use circle hooks so it dont matter to me if the fish feel the resistance of the sinker...But I still use a slip sinker rig with no roll sinkers.


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

i use a sliprig, the last time i used a drop shot, i put on the same weight line and got hooked on a rock or something and the strong fighter i had on the line is still swimming in nomisila with a 5/0 circle hook and a 2 oz. weight in his mouth,lol, and like flat said, i use circle hooks so when i feel the tug tug, all i have to do is start reeling it in, so far they have mostly hooked themselves, and i seem to have had alot of bad luck with any other rig,lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Traphunter
As you have suggested there are a multitude of rigging options.
As with tackle and tactics each catman must find the options
best suited to conditions and fish where he fishes.

I have detailed a few rigging options @

rigging

There are lots more rigs that may be good and I encourage 
everyone to try as many as it takes for them to be confident
in their rigging.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

One rig that i use often when i use suckers is a rig i thought of to keep suckers off the bottom and keep them movin around, use a basic slip rig(carolina rig) but use a 2 foot leader and on the leader place a bobber Size for panfish on it a foot from the hook. This will keep the sucker from just layin on the bottom motionless, i notice alot more flathead when using a bobber on the leader than not using a bobber on the leader. but i only use this for suckers because most other baits will swim freely without one.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a slip sinker rig exclusivley. I use a no-roll sinker most of the time except when I am drifting when I switch to an egg sinker.

Ducky mentioned using a bobber on the leader...this is something I do as well but I fish 95% cut bait and I get a lot of fish that will pick up a piece of cut shad that is slightly suspended.

I very rarley have a fish drop the bait because of feeling tension (when it comes to catfish that is) And most of the time is the big fish that will drop the bait...the little ones area all over it and dont know the difference.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just got back from tappen,notta. it was great seeing my buddie robbie again,and i hope ya got some big ones.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replys everyone, and for the great link Katfish.

A few more questions. 

How effective are circle hooks while using a clicker?? From what I have read on here, it seems like most of the guys who are using circle hooks are on a boat with the line hanging straight down verticle from the road tip. I can see how this would be effective as the straight down pressure and resistence of the road tip would help to set the hook. I fish from the bank though and do not use rod holders, If I were to turn my clicker off I would be losing a lot of poles. Can circle hooks be effective to a bank fisherman as well?? 

Also Ducky, you mentioned using floats on the leader. This seems like a great idea. However, if using a slip rig, what is to keep the float from just staying on the surface of the water when you cast, and the egg sinker to just slip down the line to the bottom??? I know I am overthinking this one but it is bothering me.

Thanks again fellas. I miss more fish then I catch so I know I am doing something wrong. I just want to start hooking up!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

traphunter said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, and for the great link Katfish.
> 
> A few more questions.
> 
> ...


I dont cast my rigs, i drop them in exact spots that i no, or can read on my depth finder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> I dont cast my rigs, i drop them in exact spots that i no, or can read on my depth finder.


So do you take out a small boat to drop your baits, and then free spool back to shore to set your rod?? Just curious because your pictures are always from the bank it seems??


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The ideal of a circle hook is that when pressure is applied the hook rotates and hooks the fish in the corner of the mouth or the lower jaw usually. The original use of the hook was to keep fish from swallowing the hook (less fish mortality when releasing fish). With that being said I fish 95% from a boat. I fish the lines straight down like you said when I am drifting...however when I am not drifting and anchored up I cast my lines 50-100 feet whatever it may be. I then tightline and the fish hook themselves.

When fishing from the bank I also use circle hooks. This is when I do use a clicker. The the fish takes off with the bait I simply pick up the rod and engage the reel. This creates the pressure that will set the hook in the fish. You can also do a very slight sweeping motion of the rod to help set the hook...do not use a quick jerking motion or you will just pull the hook out.

In response to the float. Once you peg the float to the leader below the weight it will stay right there. It is just a float big enough to keep the bait off the bottom a couple inches. It is not a float that is big enough to actually pull line. I am also usually using a minimum of 5-6 oz of weight. I have used this rig when using weights as small as 2 oz. You just need to adjust the size of the float.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

traphunter said:


> So do you take out a small boat to drop your baits, and then free spool back to shore to set your rod?? Just curious because your pictures are always from the bank it seems??


Yes i use the same boat that i use to get to my spots. I fish from the bank 99% of the time.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Hard to beat the "sliprig"


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> The ideal of a circle hook is that when pressure is applied the hook rotates and hooks the fish in the corner of the mouth or the lower jaw usually. The original use of the hook was to keep fish from swallowing the hook (less fish mortality when releasing fish). With that being said I fish 95% from a boat. I fish the lines straight down like you said when I am drifting...however when I am not drifting and anchored up I cast my lines 50-100 feet whatever it may be. I then tightline and the fish hook themselves.
> 
> When fishing from the bank I also use circle hooks. This is when I do use a clicker. The the fish takes off with the bait I simply pick up the rod and engage the reel. This creates the pressure that will set the hook in the fish. You can also do a very slight sweeping motion of the rod to help set the hook...do not use a quick jerking motion or you will just pull the hook out.
> 
> In response to the float. Once you peg the float to the leader below the weight it will stay right there. It is just a float big enough to keep the bait off the bottom a couple inches. It is not a float that is big enough to actually pull line. I am also usually using a minimum of 5-6 oz of weight. I have used this rig when using weights as small as 2 oz. You just need to adjust the size of the float.



Thanks for the info. I will be giving them a trial run within the next couple weeks.


----------

